# Balanced The Wheels/tires Today



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I had the OB's wheels balanced today, and they needed it! One of the wheels needed 2.5 oz. of weight, one had 2 oz., and the other two got 1.5 oz. I'm hoping this will cut down on the vibration in trailer and hopefully things will stay a little tighter. (And keep the beverages from being too foamy.







)


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I had mine balanced also. Like yours, they were way off. I have found that the trailer rides smoother because we have left some things on the counter we forgot to put up and when we got to our destination they were still on the counter.

Leon


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Crawfish said:



> I had mine balanced also. Like yours, they were way off. I have found that the trailer rides smoother because we have left some things on the counter we forgot to put up and when we got to our destination they were still on the counter.
> 
> Leon
> 
> ...


Leon, Stuff not sliding off the counter while towing? You must not be driving FAST enough!





















Just kidding! I've heard it does make a difference.
Fred


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I've been looking at doing this...No real issues while towing but may be worth a look


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

When we added new wheels and tires, I had them balance them and boy did they need it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Definitely a good idea. These units live in a harsh enough environment as it is. Any unnecessary vibration will just be a killer over time. You will know you are in trouble when things like cabinet doors start falling off!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great idea. I will have to look into this. How did you balance the tires; on or off trailer? Was it expensive?

Thor


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Here in Franklin I just towed the trailer to the local Goodyear dealer early Saturday morning (they open at 6 am!) and was back home in 1 hour.

They charged me $7 per wheel.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

GoVols said:


> Here in Franklin I just towed the trailer to the local Goodyear dealer early Saturday morning (they open at 6 am!) and was back home in 1 hour.
> 
> They charged me $7 per wheel.
> [snapback]114998[/snapback]​


That sure made my decision easy. Thanks

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Did they use the center hole or an adapter to use the lug holes for balancing? I ask because a mechanic mentioned to me the center holes are not always exactly in the center of the wagon wheel type wheels used on the outbacks, and most other trailers for that matter.

They should be balanced using an adapter that uses the lug holes or there's another type of balancer that can be used, I'm not sure what it's called though







. Not all tire shops use the adapter and have to add a lot of weight to balance the tire because it's spinning out of round since the center hole is not in the center of the wheel. Not sure, anybody know the answer on that one?

Mike


----------

